# Noisy Calls



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone else have trouble with their calls rattling? I have mine on a lanyard and they are always knocking into each other and rattling around. Sometimes they sound like a freaking wind-chime! :******: I will tuck them in my clothes, but then it's hard to get them out when I need them, and often they're tangled up in my binoculars neck strap.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I carry two calls around my neck the rest stay in my back pack until I get to my stand. To keep the two from rattling I stuff one in my breast pocket and let the other one dangle.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I usually carry 4 calls to each stand. I have a custom lanyard in which the loops are staggered on it so that the calls do not bump into each other. Most of the lanyards you can buy in stores are not set up this way.

If you go to predatormasters.com there is a lot of custom call builders and lanyard makers. that is where I found mine.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I keep mine in my pockets, I lost the mouth piece part of a call on a lanyard.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL yeah I've lost a few calls that way. Luckily I have several backups. :wink:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I made mine from parachute chord, macrame style. I guess I could vary the length of each attachment. Anyone try putting tape or other things on the calls to dampen the clanking?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have tried dipping my calls in what is called PlastiDip (you can get it at Menards). It is used to recoat handles of pliers and other tools. It was kind of time consuming but I think I might try it again some day. You have to be careful not to get the rubber on the inside of the call as that will change the tone of the sound. Another thing I have done is wrap the body of my calls with Vetwrap or extra CamoForm that I have. That works Ok.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I have that problem too. The first time it happened I gritted my teeth and went on. Now I put them in my pocket. 
I don't know if a coyote is going ot hear that or not, but it just bugs the heck outta me!
I don't notice it when I'm honker hunting, I guess, because I don't put them on till I'm ready to get in the blind.
It sucks. Look for a lanyard to keep them apart or go with the pocket.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think any noise reduction is a plus.

I think what I do works. We snuck from 800 yards to within 50 yards of a coyote that we spotted last weekend. Pretty rewarding even though he had an escape route and we shot like crap. :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Fallguy,
You got one of those big, braided, lanyards?

Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup it is flat and braided.

PM Sent.

Maybe this weekend I will snap a picture of it and show you it. It is a really cool lanyard. It has a deer antler keeper, 4 drops, and it is multicolored. Very unique.


----------

